# NREMT Results question



## Tara_SacCA (Apr 21, 2010)

Have a few questions...

How long does it take before you receive the results from your exam? Once you have been told that you passed, how long does it take before you have all of your proper paperwork to take to your state?

I live in CA, and the reason I ask is because Im looking to hopefully take another class that expands on my skills and does an internship, but I need to be state certified first.  My instructor told me that the first time I get registered in CA, I have to pass the NREMT. My class isnt over until the middle of may, and then classes start again in Aug, so I dont have much time. Do you think obtaining all this is possible, if I pass asap?


----------



## Shishkabob (Apr 21, 2010)

In my experience, you find out your NR results within 3 days, typically just 1 day though.  You'll have your official papers from the NR within a week.



You have basically 3 months from the end of one class till the start of another.  Unless you fail the test, or the state screws up somewhere, you'll have plenty of room to spare.


----------



## BayArea (Apr 21, 2010)

My biggest hold up was getting my certificate from the community college to the NREMT. Getting the results took one day. You can't book your NREMT test until they have the certificate, so if you can arrange to move along that aspect in advance, things can move a little quicker. Also, are you taking the Basic or Paramedic? P is state based and B is county based. I would think the state based would be slower than the county, but a lot will depend on how quickly the background check goes... Now you need to do a DOJ AND a FBI check for Paramedic in CA. 
All told to get my EMT-1 license it took roughly 3 months from the end of class.


----------



## TransportJockey (Apr 21, 2010)

BayArea said:


> My biggest hold up was getting my certificate from the community college to the NREMT. Getting the results took one day. You can't book your NREMT test until they have the certificate, so if you can arrange to move along that aspect in advance, things can move a little quicker. Also, are you taking the Basic or Paramedic? P is state based and B is county based. I would think the state based would be slower than the county, but a lot will depend on how quickly the background check goes... Now you need to do a DOJ AND a FBI check for Paramedic in CA.
> All told to get my EMT-1 license it took roughly 3 months from the end of class.



They can authorize you to test online so that shouldn't take hardly any time


----------



## BayArea (Apr 21, 2010)

Yes, I did not wait for the physical certificate, I was referring to receiving authorization online...


----------



## TransportJockey (Apr 21, 2010)

BayArea said:


> Yes, I did not wait for the physical certificate, I was referring to receiving authorization online...



Really? I guess that's up to each individual school. I know for me w/ Intermediate and my classmates for medic didn't wait more than a day or so


----------



## Shishkabob (Apr 21, 2010)

It just depends on how lazy the school is.  Mine was done ASAP.


----------



## MusicMedic (Apr 21, 2010)

Well it took me about 3 weeks to get all my testing and certs taken care of. im in Southern CA.

I remember i registered to take my NREMT testing exactly 1 week after i finished my class, then i had my results in the following morning. and got my Paperwork in the mail about 4 days later. Then you have to get all these Livescan fingerpriting done(for the county cert and DMV Ambo Licence) , which can take a few days to process. All in all your looking at a good 3 weeks atleast to get everything done


----------



## Tara_SacCA (Apr 22, 2010)

Thanks everyone....Ya, Im hoping I can get this done ASAP. According to my instructor we will be getting our certificate the last day of class provided we pass the final.  The one thing that Im afraid of is that this class is not doing a good enough job preparing us for the NREMT.  I hope with all the resources I gather, I will be in good shape on my own.  

I am going for EMT-B for the person that had asked.  My instructor told me that once I finish the NR, then I take all that to the state to get my CA cert, is that correct?

I feel so lost, my instructor is dumb 1/2 the time and very unorganized and its driving me nuts, Im the type of person that is on top of everything!

TIA!!


----------



## MusicMedic (Apr 22, 2010)

Tara_SacCA said:


> Thanks everyone....Ya, Im hoping I can get this done ASAP. According to my instructor we will be getting our certificate the last day of class provided we pass the final.  The one thing that Im afraid of is that this class is not doing a good enough job preparing us for the NREMT.  I hope with all the resources I gather, I will be in good shape on my own.
> 
> I am going for EMT-B for the person that had asked.  My instructor told me that once I finish the NR, then I take all that to the state to get my CA cert, is that correct?
> 
> ...



Just make sure you read the Material in the Book and youll be good, also check out this site: http://www.prenhall.com/emtachieve/ 
it has a bunch of tests that really prepared me really well for the NREMT test
its about $30 but its well worth it

for EMT-B there is no State Cert yet for CA, i hear they are working on it, but you have to go to your county EMS office and get your County Cert. Generally you have to get a different County's cert if you wanna work somewhere else. but i hear they are gonna change those rules soon.

also when your getting your county cert, after you fill out all the paperwork and everything, you have to get a livescan fingerprinting done, it usually can be done at a local police department (generally each county requires their own Livescan, DMV Ambo Licence requires their own too) 

its alot of paperwork and can get pretty costly, but its worth it. if you have anymore questions feel free to ask here or PM me


----------



## BayArea (Apr 22, 2010)

I found the NREMT to be very case based. So, if you know your subject matter and can translate that to cases, you should be good. There are lots of prep books out there. I suggest you pick up a couple and do the test before the NREMT.

Once you have taken and passed the NREMT, you will need to submit to your county, not the state, for an EMT-1 license. Check out your county EMS website for what they expect. Mine had an application, DOJ background check (Live Scan), money order fee (I think it was $35), copy of drivers license, copy of class certificate and copy of NREMT exam pass.

Once you have taken the NREMT, you will usually find out the next day if you passed. Once you have passed, you will receive your certificate about a week later.

While waiting for the county license, you can also take the DMV ambulance license if you need one. Book is $5 available at DMV for studying. You do not need your CA license to take the DMV test, just the NREMT.

Again, check out the NREMT, DMV and your county websites. They will be pretty clear on the process you need to follow.


----------



## adamjh3 (May 4, 2010)

Sorry to bump an old thread, I just took the NR today, how do you find out about your results before recieving the paper copy? Is it on the NREMT website, PearsonVue's website or do they e-mail you?


----------



## EMSLaw (May 4, 2010)

adamjh3 said:


> Sorry to bump an old thread, I just took the NR today, how do you find out about your results before recieving the paper copy? Is it on the NREMT website, PearsonVue's website or do they e-mail you?



NREMT website, and they e-mail you with their congratulations (if you pass) or regrets (if not).


----------



## adamjh3 (May 4, 2010)

Awesome, thank you.


----------

